# 2011 Silverado viper 4704 install help



## BeauFlowers (Oct 13, 2013)

I have a 2011 silverado and a new Viper 4704, I'm wondering if any of you guys have a cheat sheet or link that would show what wires to hook to on the truck side. I've never installed a auto start but have a good working knowledge on electrical wiring. Just trying to keep this simple and get help from someone that has done this


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

12 VOLT CONSTANT RED/BLACK (+) (X2) @ DASH FUSE BOX, BLACK 40-PLUG, PINS E3 & F1	
STARTER NOT REQUIRED FOR REMOTE STARTING 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 PINK (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS or BCM, LT. GREEN PLUG, PIN 14, SEE NOTE #2	
IGNITION 2 N/A 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 BROWN or YELLOW (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS or BCM, LT. GREEN PLUG, PIN 21, SEE NOTE #2	
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) LT. BLUE (-) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH or BCM, WHITE PLUG, PIN 8, SEE NOTE #2	
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) N/A 
POWER LOCK PINK/BLACK (-) See NOTE #6 @ BCM GRAY PLUG, PIN 12	
POWER UNLOCK ORANGE/BLACK (-) See NOTE #6 @ BCM GRAY PLUG, PIN 11	
LOCK MOTOR WIRE N/A 
DOOR TRIGGER GRAY/BLACK (-) SEE NOTE #3 (ON BASE MODELS) @ BCM, PINK PLUG, PIN 10, SEE NOTE #2	
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION GRAY(DOME LIGHT)(+), WHITE/BLACK(CARGO LIGHT) (+) @ BCM, WHITE PLUG, PIN 5 OR PINK PLUG, PIN 2, SEE NOTE #2	
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN TAN (-) @ HORN SWITCH or BCM, BROWN PLUG, PIN 18, SEE NOTE #2	
TACH Any wire NOT PINK, PINK/BLACK or PINK/WHITE (AC), SEE NOTE #4 @ ANY FUEL-INJECTOR	
WAIT TO START LIGHT DK. BLUE (-) @ INSTRUMENT CLUSTER, BLACK 20-PIN PLUG, PIN 17	
BRAKE LT. BLUE/WHITE (+) (TEST WITH IGNITION ON) @ BRAKE PEDAL SWITCH or BCM, BROWN PLUG, PIN 6, SEE NOTE #2	
FACTORY ALARM DISARM LT. GREEN (-) SEE NOTE #5 On BASE Model @ BCM, PINK PLUG, PIN 20, SEE NOTE #2	
ANTI-THEFT GM'S MULTIPLEX IGNITION/ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM, See NOTE #1 
NOTES
NOTE #1: This vehicle REQUIRES a Special INTERFACE BYPASS MODULE for REMOTE STARTING

AND for KEYLESS ENTRY Installation, you MUST USE the INTERFACE BYPASS MODULE,

Part # DB-ALL or XK09, EITHER Bypass will do the Anti-theft and Keyless entry, either

Bypass Module will also require Part # RFLCHGM, 



to order go to the INTERFACE BYPASS MODULE Page on this website.







NOTE #2: The BCM is located UNDER the Drivers Side of the Dash and to the LEFT of the

Steering Column.







NOTE #3: On Premiun Models this wire is located at the Drivers Window Switch, BROWN 

16-PIN PLUG, PIN 13







NOTE #4: On DIESELS use the DK. BLUE/WHITE @ the CAM SHAFT POSITION SENSOR, GRAY 

3-PIN PLUG, PIN 1 or at the ECM, BLACK, 96-PIN PIN PLUG, PIN 56. The Cam shaft

Position Sensor is located on the Front of the engine, above the crank pulley. The

ECM, is located at the Left Front of the engine compartment, near the Fan Shroud.







NOTE #5: On PREMIUM Models, this wire is located at the Driver Window Switch, BROWN, 16-PIN

PLUG, PIN 4, on the Base or Premium model, TEST this wire while turning the key in

the drivers door key cylinder. 


NOTE #6 The POWER LOCK and POWER UNLOCK wires are found on BASE MODELS only.


On PREMIUM models they are computer controlled LOCK/UNLOCK and the INTERFACE BYPASS MODULE must be used.


----------

